# Fehler bei Lanverbindungsaufbau



## Procut (2. November 2007)

HI,
Ein Freund und ich wollten mit einem Crossover-Lankabel eine Verbindung aufbauen.
Es ist schon öffters gelungen, also haben wir uns keine Sorgen gemacht.

Jedoch funktioniert es jetzt nicht!
Wir finden uns nicht!

Wir haben die selbe Arbeitsgruppe, die IP-Adresse unterscheidet sich am Schluss mit einer Ziffer, Firewall ist inaktiv (so hats immer funktioniert).

Das einzige, was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das:






Meine Daten werden in den LAN-Verbindungseigenschaften nicht angezeigt.


Hoffe auf eure Hilfe


----------



## fluessig (2. November 2007)

Du hast das Thumbnail verlinkt, man kann leider gar nix sehen 

http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/7116/59934039oe1.png ist die richtige Adresse.

Okay, alles klar, bei deiner LAN-Verbindung handelt es sich um deinen Firewire Anschluss  Schau mal in den Gerätemanager, ob deine Netzwerkkarte funktioniert/installiert ist.


----------



## Procut (2. November 2007)

Wo ist den der Gerätemanager?

Ich hab da sowas gefunden:  1394-Netzwerkadapter #2 ist betriebsbereit.


Ich glaube, das Problem ist, dass ich mich neuerdings nicht selbst in der Netzwerkumgebung oder in der Arbeitsgruppe erkenne.


----------



## fluessig (2. November 2007)

Procut hat gesagt.:


> Wo ist den der Gerätemanager?
> 
> Ich hab da sowas gefunden:  1394-Netzwerkadapter #2 ist betriebsbereit.
> 
> ...



1394 ist kurz für IEEE 1394 und wird gemeinhin als Firewire bezeichnet. Wenn das die einzige Lanverbindung ist die angezeigt wird, hast du ein Problem mit deiner Netzwerkkarte bzw. deren Treiber.

Den Gerätemanager findest du in der Systemsteuerung unter System, dort den Reiter Hardware wählen. Auf den Button Geräte-Manager klicken. Sind unter Netzwerkadapter Geräte mit gelbem ! oder gar unbekannte Geräte gelistet (ganz oben mit gelben Symbolen)?

Wenn du dort keinen Treiberfehler ausfindig machen kannst, wäre ein Hardwaredefekt denkbar.


----------



## Procut (2. November 2007)

Und wie soll ich jetzt vorgehn?


----------



## Sukrim (2. November 2007)

Erst mal neu booten denke ich...


----------



## Procut (2. November 2007)

Hab ich schon so oft gemacht.



Da im Geräte-Manager(und im Everest) angezeigt wird, dass ich ne betriebsbereite Karte hab,
schließ ich einen Devekt aus.

Vielleicht einen neuen Treiber?

Kann das sein, dass ich eine OnBoard Netzwerkkarte hab?
Mainboard: ASUS A8NE-FM
LAN Chipsatz :	Realtek RTL8201CL


----------



## Sukrim (2. November 2007)

Ja, ich nehme an, dass das eine "Onboardkarte" (sic!) ist.

Aktuelle NForce Treiber (ich glaube dass Asus den Chipsatz da verbaut hat) mal drauf und schaun was passiert...


----------



## Procut (2. November 2007)

Wo finde ich den Treiber?
Könnt ihr mir nen Link geben?


----------

